# Responding to burglary, Suffolk police find marijuana growing operation



## FruityBud (Jan 24, 2008)

Police on Wednesday responded to a burglary in progress that turned into a narcotics investigation.

Turns out the mobile home the burglars broke into contained an elaborate marijuana-growing operation, Suffolk police Lt. Debbie George said.

Police received a call in reference to a burglary in progress in the 3800 block of Pughsville Road. Police got there, found the house had been entered and arrested two people.

Officers entered the residence to check for any additional suspects and instead found marijuana plants growing throughout the trailer, George said.

The home's owner, Daniel Paul Estellia, was arrested when he arrived a short time later. The Suffolk Police Department's Special Investigations Unit was contacted and a search warrant obtained for the home.

Police recovered marijuana plants and marijuana-growing materials and equipment. Estellia, 24, was charged with one count of manufacturing marijuana, a felony, George said.

Representatives from the city's Department of Planning and Community Development condemned the residence, George said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6624gg*


----------



## Megatron (Jul 16, 2008)

LMAO.. Stupid people!


----------

